

Introducing atfight.me - roryreiff
http://atfight.me
We just launched the beta of atfight.me. We would love to get feedback! We have a short blog post about our launch here: http://blog.atfight.me/
======
roryreiff
We have a short blog post about our launch up at blog.atfight.me as well. We
would love to get your feedback!

------
Kenan
Reminds me of <http://barkles.com/>

~~~
roryreiff
I came across Barkles recently. I really love their sense of branding across
the functionality of the site.

